# Canon 40D and IR Photography



## z.peletz (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anybody know how well the 40D works for IR photography, without getting it converted?


----------



## Garbz (Feb 9, 2008)

I remember there was a table floating around the net a while ago with a list of all cameras and a calculated EV using RM72 filters. The NIkon D200 was the worst by far (10EV below a filterless camera) but I still get acceptable IR photos out of it.


----------

